
Mark Hurd, Oracle CEO, Has Died - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/18/tech/mark-hurd-dead/index.html
======
adenadel
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292476)

